# To-Do List seems better in 0x10A3



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Many of us (including myself) saw that with 0x109a, there seemed to be no rhyme or reason as to how the R15 populated the TDL.

Example - I record Boston Public (as a Series Link) twice every day, once at 10am and once at 3pm. With 109a, when I went to bed at night there would be NO episodes for the following day in the TDL. When I left for work in the morning, the 10am episode would always be there but not the 3pm episode - yet somehow when I got home they were both there...

With 10A3 which just downloaded this morning, I now have every episode for the rest of this week on my TDL when I left for work this morning - 2 today, 2 tomorrow, and 2 Friday. The guide hadn't finished loading yet after the reset, so perhaps that's why next week's weren't there - I'll be interested to check that out when I get home.

My point is this - it seems the TDL was one of the main parts of this update.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

But I am still on 109A and I never had any problem with the TDL like you describe.
I reset my R15 three times and when I would check the TDL after those resets there would be items in there marked as Upcoming Program because the guide wasn't populated yet but, they were there still the same.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Murph said:


> But I am still on 109A and I never had any problem with the TDL like you describe.
> I reset my R15 three times and when I would check the TDL after those resets there would be items in there marked as Upcoming Program because the guide wasn't populated yet but, they were there still the same.


Yeah, I do have that for certain shows - 24 for example (which also is my #1 priority show, so maybe it's a prioritizer issue as well)...

For whatever reason though, it NEVER included every episode for Boston Public before the new software download. It always recorded them both, but I never saw them in the TDL at the same time, not even the two episodes for one day. Now it has the two episodes for every day this week in there...


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I retract my above statement - the TDL still continues to be sparsely populated, even though the guide is complete for the most part now. I guess we'll see what happens when it's fully populated, but I won't hold my breath that it'll be any better. Even worse, now I've got items that are marked as series recordings in the guide that aren't in the TDL - I never had that problem with 109A (I was one of the few from what I've read here).

Hey Earl, how about you tell your contact that before they release software with new features (as you hinted the next release would have) they really should fix ALL basic functionality.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> I retract my above statement - the TDL still continues to be sparsely populated, even though the guide is complete for the most part now. I guess we'll see what happens when it's fully populated, but I won't hold my breath that it'll be any better. Even worse, now I've got items that are marked as series recordings in the guide that aren't in the TDL - I never had that problem with 109A (I was one of the few from what I've read here).


This makes sense. The work around that the programers must have come up with to deal with the 100 max on the doto list was to mark everything in the guide and populate the todo list untill it gets near the 100 mark, and only make sure that the current days data is correct. This isn't going to get fixed untill they figure out what they are going todo to the todo list. It's annoying that you can't see everything for the next two weeks but we won't see this fixed untill the uncap the 100/50 limits.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> This makes sense. The work around that the programers must have come up with to deal with the 100 max on the doto list was to mark everything in the guide and populate the todo list untill it gets near the 100 mark, and only make sure that the current days data is correct. This isn't going to get fixed untill they figure out what they are going todo to the todo list. It's annoying that you can't see everything for the next two weeks but we won't see this fixed untill the uncap the 100/50 limits.


Yeah, but yesterday I had recordings listed for every day this week (in other words on Wednesday morning, I had all recordings for Wed, Thur, Fri). Now I only have today being accurate. Maybe I was missing something and I just didn't see it...

I guess we'll find out tomorrow morning...


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Has anyone else seen behavior similar to what cabanaboy and I just described? The guide is marked with series recordings for all of my series links, but the TDL is only accurate for today...


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> Has anyone else seen behavior similar to what cabanaboy and I just described? The guide is marked with series recordings for all of my series links, but the TDL is only accurate for today...


I only have one item in my SL list. A daily recording of Guiding Light (yes, I'm a geek). Yesterday it showed all the eps for the next two weeks in the TDL. (as expected for two weeks worth of guide data). This morning it shows Friday (tomorrow) Monday and Tuesday then nothing for the rest of the week. Today's show is not listed in the TDL. But when I checked the guide, all eps of GL are marked to record as far as the guide data goes (Two weeks).

I still have the GL SP set up on my Tivo just in case. Thank goodness.

I didn't expect to have problems with only one SL set up. I will check when I go home at lunch to see if the info has changed. Then tonight, I will see if the show actually recorded.

Lacy

ETA: I also need to check my software version. I will post that after lunch.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

If it updates the TDL tonight/tomorrow morning to record all the items that are marked in the guide, I have no problem with this...just want to verify that it will happen...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> If it updates the TDL tonight/tomorrow morning to record all the items that are marked in the guide, I have no problem with this...just want to verify that it will happen...


That's the way it's worked for me, but we'll have to wait and see if this new software does it too.


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok. I checked my R15 and I do have 10A3 as of 3:22 am today. So...like I said earlier, everything was OK last night, but now it is all messed up.

My TDL hadn't changed since I checked it this morning. I was wrong about the dates affected. The TDL as of lunch time today showed that it would record Guiding Light Friday Feb 24th, Monday March 6, and Tuesday March 7. So it skipped a week in there. 

I double R'd today's episode and it showed up on the TDL. I will try deleting and resetting the SL when I get home tonight.

So before the upgrade it was right. Now it is not. *shrug*

Lacy

ETA: All episodes in the guide show up as marked to record. They are just not in the TDL.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, as I head to bed tonight, the TDL is nowhere near correct for tomorrow (Friday, 2/24). I'll see what it looks like tomorrow morning, and then we'll see what records and what doesn't...


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

...and this morning, no change in the TDL (still missing at least five programs that were supposed to record today). ALL programs are marked as series links within the guide, just not in the TDL.

Congratulations to the D* software team, they've managed to take something that was working fine for me and break it...


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> ...and this morning, no change in the TDL (still missing at least five programs that were supposed to record today). ALL programs are marked as series links within the guide, just not in the TDL.
> 
> Congratulations to the D* software team, they've managed to take something that was working fine for me and break it...


That stucks. I'd try deleting your series links from the prioritizer and add them back using the R)) in the guide, don't add them using the search/find function. Some have said that helps.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

That's what I plan to do when I get home...I'm hoping that will fix the problem (I hadn't missed a single recording in the three weeks I've had the box before yesterday). However, like I've said, you shouldn't have to go in and delete/re-add your series links each time they push new software to the box. That seems the opposite of "user friendly"...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing last night as Smallville didn't get recorded. I was sitting there thinking ohhh great here we go never missed a show and now it starts. Then I did some research and found out it wasn't supposed to be on.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> That's what I plan to do when I get home...I'm hoping that will fix the problem (I hadn't missed a single recording in the three weeks I've had the box before yesterday). However, like I've said, you shouldn't have to go in and delete/re-add your series links each time they push new software to the box. That seems the opposite of "user friendly"...


Yeah, your correct you shouldn't have to do it. I'm just wondering why some have to set them up again and others don't.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

for the first time this morning the R15 did not record my morning news. I have series link set up to record/keep 1 episode. replacing it every day.
In tomorrows programming guide, I see the "triple R" on the news but it is NOT in the to do list?
thought I'd post for suggestions before calling DTV. all they seem to say is "nothing we can do, we'll report it"
anyone have a clue when the next sofware upgrade is due?
I mean HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO WRITE SOFTWARE FOR THIS THING TO MAKE IT WORK WRITE. Espically when you have a big company working on it!
Dan


----------

